# Mujer-florero



## vinsinto

Bonsoir, je suis à la recherche du sens de cet association de mots : "mujer-florero"

J'ai recherchais un peu partout mais pas trouvé de sens :/

Merci beaucoup si quelqu'un sait ce que cela peut vouloir dire


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

C'est ce qu'en France on appelle une *femme-objet*.

En Espagne, on nous traite de femmes-pots-de-fleurs... quoique je me demande si on ne nous prend pas plutôt pour  des potiches ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## vinsinto

ah d'accord  merci infiniment !!


----------



## Qua

``Mujer florero ´´´,je sais qu´elle est une fille incapable de penser par elle même . 
Mujer florero est mauvais mot   pour le fille.


----------



## Qua

Lo que quiero decir , si no me habeís entendido en francés es que significa :
Una mujer florero es una mujer incapaz de pensar por sí misma  , que solo está de acuerdo con lo que dice su marido o familia.

Es una palabra machista .


----------



## vinsinto

oui merci, je vais me servir de cette phrase pour mon devoir d'espagnol  (je suis pas machiste bien entendu  )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> C'est ce qu'en France on appelle une *femme-objet*.
> 
> En Espagne, on nous traite de femmes-pots-de-fleurs... quoique je me demande si on ne nous prend pas plutôt pour  des potiches !
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Arrivés à ce point, je crois qu'il faut tirer quelques concepts au clair.

Primo: considérer une femme comme mujer-florero n'appartient qu'à une certaine catégorie d'hommes (par ailleurs en extinction), non exclusive de l'Espagne. Il est injuste de dire "en Espagne, on nous traite de femmes-pots-de-fleurs" . Tous les hommes ne le font pas, et tous ceux qui le font ne sont pas seulement en Espagne . 

Segondo: l'appellation de mujer-florero est tout de même plus délicate que celle de femme-objet .

Tertio: si certains hommes prennent les femmes pour des potiches, cela n'est que de leur ressort et non pas de celui du reste des hommes .  

Ai-je été clair, poupée?


----------



## Gévy

Oui, mon p'tit poulot, je t'ai reçu 5/5 !

1. Tout dépend aussi du pot de fleurs et de l'objet. 

2. La femme-pot-de-fleurs, c'est bien en Espagne qu'on dit ça, ou dit-on en anglais the woman-flowers-pot? Jijiji

3. Le "on" ne représentait personne d'autre que ces illustres-inconnus-que-je n'aimerais-pas-connaître. Comment pourrais-tu te sentir inclus là-dedans ????? Pas besoin de t'exclure, tu n'étais pas inclus, voilà qui est conclu.

Slogan du jour:


> *Si tu es mon pote, je ne serai pas ta potiche.*



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Qua

No todos los hombres son iguales , hay de toda clase de personas .

No entiendo lo que has querido decir en `` Segondo´´´.

Y tercero , es deber de las personas elegir a la persona adecuada , no solo del hombre  sino de ambos . Hay gente que elige mal a la pesona que será su amigo/a o/y pareja .
En la pareja este término es como decir que no vales nada para la otra o el otro y que solo te tiene para aparentar. El tiene va relacionado con la posesión , y esta es mala para el futuro de la pareja . O una de dos o cambia por si mismo/a el o ella o fracasaran mutuamente en la relación.

Y las palabras de mujer objeto y mujer florero son las que nos son dadas en la publicidad sexual de la tele . Otro tanto ocurre con el hombre en estos anuncios en el que se lo ve parcialmente , o no , desnudo para vender una colonia por ejemplo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

vinsinto said:


> Bonsoir, je suis à la recherche du sens de cet association de mots : "mujer-florero"
> 
> J'ai recherchaisé un peu partout mais .. pas trouvé de sens :/
> 
> Merci beaucoup si quelqu'un sait ce que cela peut vouloir dire


 
Cela veut dire "femme décorative". 
En français, on parlerait de femme-objet.

On les utilise beaucoup dans les émissions télé pour "décorer".

Par ailleurs, certains hommes (vous êtes tous exclus, en particulier Víctor) ont besoin de trophées, synonimes (pour eux) de réussite. Un des trophées, sans doute le plus convoité, est l'épouse type mannequin qu'on exhibe et dont le principal mérite est d'être belle.

Et c'est vrai que c'est très "espagnol". Personne ne connaît à l'étranger: Mar Flores, Mar Saura, Nuria González ou "la plus grande":  Isabel Presyler !  Fin du cours "people".​


----------



## chics

En Espagnol il exist aussi _mujer-objeto_, mais sa fonction est plutot sexuelle...
Une _mujer-florero_ sert à décorer, comme Tina a expliqué, c'est typique en certains reunions, par exemple, ou il y a beaucoup d'hommes... et l'on invite aussi quelques jeunes filles en robes ravissantes pour faire un peu l'ambiance, pour décorer!

Et, uh... bon, en France il y a aussi Miss Méteo et, enfin, Carla Bruni... 

Ici un conue chanson de *Ella baila sola*, hi, hi...


----------



## JCAP2009

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola, 

  Estoy leyendo un artículo sobre Elpais.com. Hablan del incansable presidente francés, y el periodista cita una frase de Nicolas Sarkozy: 

_"Me dicen que soy omnipresente. Pues bien: yo prefiero eso a que me llamen *Rey Florero*". _
  Sé lo que representa el concepto de “mujer florero”;   ¿es esta expresión de “rey florero” es una adaptación masculina del concepto machista? ¿Qué opináis?  
  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paquita

Este artículo debería darte la solución...si no me equivoco...


----------



## JCAP2009

Gracias Paquit& por tus respuestas tan acertadas


----------



## Babarel

chics said:


> Une _mujer-florero_ sert à décorer, comme Tina a expliqué, c'est typique en certains reunions, par exemple, ou il y a beaucoup d'hommes... et l'on invite aussi quelques jeunes filles en robes ravissantes pour faire un peu l'ambiance, pour décorer!


 
Oui, en français, on appelle ça "faire le pot de fleur"...

Mais je n'ai jamais vu employer le substantif correspondant (peut-être parce que ce sont souvent les femmes elles-mêmes qui emploient l'expression, avec une ironie désabusée ? Je suis payée à faire le pot de fleur, on m'a invitée pour faire le pot de fleur... )


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir.

Pour filer la métaphore florale, voici une expression qui rappelle l’inutilité que certains voyaient dans les présidents de la République…
« Ne servir qu’à inaugurer des chrysanthèmes »
Je me rappelais cette expression, mais n’en connaissais pas vraiment l’origine. Tout est indiqué dans le lien.

http://www.archivum.info/fr.lettres.langue.francaise/2008-05/msg00116.html


J'espère que cela pourra être de quelque utilité pour certains.
Bien à vous.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

JCAP2009 said:


> *Nueva pregunta
> Hilos unidos*​
> Hola,
> 
> Estoy leyendo un artículo sobre Elpais.com. Hablan del incansable presidente francés, y el periodista cita una frase de Nicolas Sarkozy:
> 
> _"Me dicen que soy omnipresente. Pues bien: yo prefiero eso a que me llamen *Rey Florero*". _
> Sé lo que representa el concepto de “mujer florero”;   ¿es esta expresión de “rey florero” es una adaptación masculina del concepto machista? ¿Qué opináis?
> Gracias de antemano.





Paquit& said:


> Este artículo debería darte la solución...si no me equivoco...



Hola *JCAP*:
(solo un pequeño dato de probable interés)

Si la frase a la que se refiere el periodista de El País (Antonio Jiménez Barca) sale del artículo al que nos remite *Paquita* ("Sarkozy préfère être un 'omniprésident' plutôt qu'un roi fainéant") el presidente se refería a la "saga" de lo que en su día se llamó "les rois fainéants" (además de que NS no dijo 'omniprésent' sino 'omniprésident', que es lo que le reprochan sus adversarios), lo cual tiene mayor sentido.

Si esto es así, creo que Antonio Jiménez debió consultar antes este foro ya que lo de Rey Florero no me parece que pegue mucho.

Yo le hubiese propuesto, por ejemplo: *Rey Tumbón* (que, además de recordar a los reyes gandules francos -con perdón- hasta rima con otra dinastía...).


----------



## JCAP2009

Muchas gracias por estas precisiones Víctor, 
la verdad es que resulta difícil traducir estas referencias y otros juegos de palabras…de ahí la "inexactitud" de la traducción (/ la interpretación ) de Antonio Jiménez Barca.


Además quiero subrayar –y agradecer- la rapidez con que se obtiene respuestas siempre muy acertadas en este foro. Muchas gracias a todo/a s .


----------



## chics

Babarel said:


> Oui, en français, on appelle ça "faire le pot de fleur"...


Eso es *hacer de florero*, también se usa así mucho más que *florero* a secas (_ser un florero_... sería _serlo_, ¡siempre! no ser utilizada como tal -aunque no seas tonta ni tal...- en un momento específico) y yo pienso que en contexto, "florero" a secas se utliza a su vez más que "mujer-florero", que en realidad para nosotros, aunque se entiende, tampoco es habitual (decirlo).

Respecto a la declaración de Sarko, supongo que se refería a "florero", a algo decorativo, y utilizar rey... ¿se comparaba con las realezas europeas que efecto son puramente decorativas? Es cierto que su puesto (en una república) es lo más equivalente que hay a nuestro rey (en una democracia monárquica).


----------



## tmbpoeta

Aquí en Chile, en el español de Chile, el sustantivo "florero" (en función adjetiva), significa querer hacerse notar a toda costa, hacer lo posible para que todos se fijen y te tomen en cuenta, aunque no tenga los méritos para ello. Casi siempre se utiliza en tono peyorativo.


----------

